# My G3 conversion



## Jr Branham (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Gang,
First post here. I really like this site, lotsa great ideas flowing. Here are a few pics of my conversion. It is a G3 1756 jon, welded. I plan to extend the front deck, close the open back near transom, and add a few other items. I'm also refurbishing a trailer to custom fit the boat. I've priced some angle aluminum and it sure is expensive, considering the amount I need. Looking forward to the project.
Jr. B


----------



## murtsub9 (Apr 9, 2008)

What a beautiful blank canvas.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

So many options and things you can do with that boat!

Welcome to Tin Boats and keep us posted


----------



## Bubba (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a nice lookin' boat as is. Can't wait to see what you come up with on it. Good Luck! And keep us updated!


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! Another G3 owner 8) :beer:


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm with Bubba... looks good as is. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## cardrken (Apr 9, 2008)

Ditto the things the others said.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 9, 2008)

A perfect specimen :-k to build

:WELCOME: and keep us posted


----------



## Jr Branham (May 6, 2008)

Battery boxes are in, I also mounted my trolling motor. For some of you old schoolers..it is an OMC (best trolling motor ever). The motor is secured, but, the pedal is still free as of now. I did a brief "mock-up" with some alum angle to see where I want things placed. I think this is where the front deck will extend to. Seat will be moved up slightly from the pics. I'm way behind on this project, been fishing out of my big boat.

Jr. B


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2008)

So far so good! :beer:

Get a close up of the trolling motor if you remember, I have never seen one before.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 7, 2008)

Jim said:


> So far so good! :beer:
> 
> Get a close up of the trolling motor if you remember, I have never seen one before.


Remember firefighterfrees trolling motor? It got lots of comments on the bent shaft design. I have one in the closet. Very simple and reliable.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > So far so good! :beer:
> ...




I did not realize it was the same one....cool!


----------



## russ010 (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome... would love to have a blank slate like that to start with...

if you guys haven't noticed... us Georgia boys are coming on strong =D> 

Lizard Drager is on here somewhere - he just joined... he's a guy I met out fishing and we're starting up a bass club in North GA


----------



## minicuda (Feb 16, 2009)

G3 owners are taking over the world!


----------



## ben2go (Feb 16, 2009)

Why aren't the pics coming up?


----------

